# Solo_Drifter's Experience



## SoloDrifter1980 (Nov 13, 2018)

Listen to this episode of my podcast, solo_Drifter's Experience, Solo_Drifter's Experience https://anchor.fm/solodrifter1980/episodes/Solo_Drifters-Experience-e2i6u7


----------



## Dmac (Nov 13, 2018)

Hey, I’m a subscriber! Love your videos. Thanks for uploading them.


----------



## SoloDrifter1980 (Nov 13, 2018)

Dmac said:


> Hey, I’m a subscriber! Love your videos. Thanks for uploading them.


Thanks, trying to work it out to be more interactive with others like minded…


----------



## Laundromatt (Nov 14, 2018)

Hey solo drifter, I met you in green river Wyoming a few months back with mouse and Diana


----------



## Matt Derrick (Nov 18, 2018)

SoloDrifter1980 said:


> Listen to this episode of my podcast, solo_Drifter's Experience, Solo_Drifter's Experience https://anchor.fm/solodrifter1980/episodes/Solo_Drifters-Experience-e2i6u7



while i appreciate you sharing your episodes here, you should really post a description about the content of that particular episode, not just a link.


----------



## SoloDrifter1980 (Nov 21, 2018)

Matt Derrick said:


> while i appreciate you sharing your episodes here, you should really post a description about the content of that particular episode, not just a link.


Sorry, @Matt Derrick, I'm still trying to get use to the ends and outs with your website and tend not to be as specific as I know I should (mainly because I think it's explained within the link but I will make sure to be explanatory about things more, thanks for your patience toward me!


----------



## SoloDrifter1980 (Nov 21, 2018)

SoloDrifter1980 said:


> Listen to this episode of my podcast, solo_Drifter's Experience, Solo_Drifter's Experience https://anchor.fm/solodrifter1980/episodes/Solo_Drifters-Experience-e2i6u7


My Podcasts, though pretty bland starting out is, atm, commentary about what's going on in my life at them specific times and my plans and intentions of the near future.


----------

